# Food saver to marinate?



## thumpershere2 (Feb 8, 2005)

Does anyone use a food saver to marinate their tough cuts of beef? I tried it with tip steaks and it worked great. I then cut the steaks very thin on a slant and arranged on a plate and poured the butter with garlic and mushrooms over the meat. Looked grat and tasted even better.


----------



## Raine (Feb 8, 2005)

We don't have a food saver, but a bunch of my bbq buddies do. Sure they do it all the time.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Feb 8, 2005)

this was the first time I tried the food saver and now I can buy the tougher cuts of beef and still have tender beef. WE don't eat that much beef because it is so exspensive. We do eat alot of venison tho and I will try the same on venison with the tougher cuts.


----------



## Hungry (Feb 10, 2005)

*Food Saver*



I just got a Food Saver for Christmas . I haven't done a lot with it.  I am making salad for as week at a time. Lettuce and veggies in seperate containers.
There is a lot of information about marinating meat. There is one accessory that is almost dedicated to marinating.

Check it out.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/FoodSaver/

Charlie


----------



## thumpershere2 (Feb 10, 2005)

Thanks Hungry for the great site. I'm sure I can learn alot about the use of the saver here. I can't wait to use the saver after next deer season as we cut up and wrap our own venison. I also like to buy beef awhen on sale and now I can freeze it without worry about the freezer burn. I haven't used the saver much yet either but I will. What have you used it for so far?


----------



## Michael in FtW (Feb 10, 2005)

Well, I'm curious ... how did you use a food saver to do this? Mine didn't have any bells-n-whistles to do anything like this unless I put the meat and marinade in a mason jar and drew a vacuum on that. Do you have some cannisters that came with yours where you can do this?

For those without a food saver - there is a $25 Instant Vacuum Marinader: http://www.cooking.com/products/shprodde.asp?SKU=177757


----------



## Rob Babcock (Feb 11, 2005)

Wow, Michael, that looks pretty cool.    I might have to get me one of those.  You can use the Foodsaver if you put the meat & marinate in a glass casserole dish & slide it into a bad, then seal it (being careful not to let the liquid splash out).  But that marinater would be easier.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Feb 11, 2005)

I put the marinade and meat in a food saver bag and then vacume the air out and let sit over night. Works great. I turned the bag over a few times and made sure the marinade was covering the meat.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 11, 2005)

It doesn't start sucking the marinade out of the bag?


----------



## thumpershere2 (Feb 11, 2005)

No it did not suck the marinade out at all, just remember to use the right bags and don't over fill. It works great and does the job.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 11, 2005)

Oh man - I've been putting off getting one of these for years.

Pasta Maker
Panini Grill
Electric Wok
Electric Skillet
Bread Maker
Kitchen Aid
Food Processor
Deep Fryer
Rotisserie
Stove-top Smoker
Electric Smoker
Gas Grill
Charcoal Grill
Blender/processor combination
Electric Food Chopper
Wand Blender
Hand Blender
Electric Wine Chiller
53-pound Molcajete 
1 small Molcajete
3 more mortar and pestles
TV
CD player
Coffee Pot/Espresso Maker

still married

Food Saver would probably be "the straw"


----------



## GB (Feb 11, 2005)

I marinate in mine all the time. I love doing that. I bought the square canister specifically for marinating.

Hungry, that yahoo group is so valuable. When I got my foodsaver I found that site and got so much great tips and tricks from them. Anyone who is considering getting any brand of vacuum sealer or anyone who already has one should check out that yahoo group. Start at the first message and work your way forward as that is where most of the useful info is.


----------



## norgeskog (Feb 18, 2005)

I have seen it done on QVC but never tried it.  I understand it turns out better and flavoring is more infused into meat.  I may have to try it.

BTW how do you keep the marinade from being 'sucked' up into the food saver and out thus keeping the bag from sealing??


----------



## Hungry (Feb 21, 2005)

*FoodS*



			
				norgeskog said:
			
		

> I have seen it done on QVC but never tried it.  I understand it turns out better and flavoring is more infused into meat.  I may have to try it.
> 
> BTW how do you keep the marinade from being 'sucked' up into the food saver and out thus keeping the bag from sealing??



I have not tried this but some postings indicate that they make the bag large enough to let it hang over the edge of the counter.  Thus keeping the liquid away from the seal.

By far, the best way would be to use the square canister, as GB said.

If the item to be marinated is to large for the canister then you would have to use a bag.

The beauty of marinating by vacuuming that you can accomplish in 2-3 hours what would normally be an overnight task.

Again, I want to say that this is not TNT.  It's from the Food Saver forum.

Charlie


----------

